# marshall class 5 colours



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i didn't realize how many versions of this amp are out there besides plain black...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried the green one, it sounded more organic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is that store (I'm going to be in Hamilton in a few weeks)?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the green one as well, purely based on the color of course


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i bought this beautiful green Class 5 from a GC forum member back in January for a significant discount.
thing was practically brand new and works like a charm.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I wanted a green one too until I saw it in person. Just not pleasing to _my_ eye and I much preferred the black one.

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What do I know? With burgundy, blue, gray, and black amps already, what's another colour? I dig the green...a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I auditioned two of them at Steve's; the white one sounded kind of vanilla, but the red one was hot!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I played through a green one at 12th Fret. Really good looking little amp. Had the Bass EQ a little too high though when I was noodling.


----------



## whitefalconpete (Feb 17, 2011)

I just bought a green one it sounds really really good... The best marshall ive ever owned. Did anyone other than me get the "kit " to stop the " rattle " ??? Did you install it and did it WORK???


----------

